# Flying with Segway?



## Edward.Mei (Aug 13, 2015)

Does anyone have any information or resources on bringing a Segway overseas? I'm going to UAE his September and would really like to bring my i2 with me. Has anyone found a problem checking these as luggage? Are there hard cases available for them, or would you use the original Segway box? Or, would you ship it via a carrier? What about the costs of all of these options?

Anyone with Segway/airplane experience please help!

Edward


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Segway can give you information about accessories and the airline you are flying with will be able to tell you if it can be checked as luggage.


----------

